
The verdict is in: The Pownce API kicks Twitter's ass  - joshwa
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/01/theVerdictIsInThePownceApi.html
======
DarrenStuart
I am sorry it kicks its ass because it lets you post a picture?

Do you use twitter?

Posting a picture to twitter goes against what twitter is. Granted it looks
good but pownce is designed to share this sort of stuff and twitter is not.

------
codeslinger
Dave is off-base here. The Twitter API is designed well for what Twitter does.
His beef is against core Twitter features, not their API.

------
webology
The Pownce API is well written and impressive. My only problem with it now is
that Dave Winer likes it. Aside from that, very well done but it's hard to
design around Dave. :)

------
kajecounterhack
I twitter, but I have to agree, the Pownce API is brilliant. I already blog,
and I stopped tumbl-ogging because of twitter, but I might just start to use
pownce in lieu of twitter...

Sure twitter is designed for something different than pownce, but I dont have
unlimited time in a day to update like 5 different sites. Not to mention my
facebook status! ;)

------
tehmoth
Yet more NIH syndrome, both twitter and pownce.

